
Show HN: data letter – newsletter about data - MisterJoe
https://dataletter.com
======
MisterJoe
data letter is a weekly newsletter about data science, analytics,
visualization, tools,...

I had the idea for this newsletter last week and on Sunday I sat down and
bought the domain name, signed up for
[https://getrevue.co](https://getrevue.co) and
[https://carrd.co](https://carrd.co) and built the first version of
dataletter.com in less than 2 hours.

Now it's time to get some subscribers before the first issue will be sent this
Friday, April 20th.

What do you think? Do you have any feedback or questions? Thanks, Josef

------
MuneebShahid
Keep it up

~~~
MisterJoe
Thanks!

